# "Chet Atkins, Certified Guitar Player" on PBS (WNED Buffalo)



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Just received this information from jharasym (forum member).

March 25, 2010
9:30 tonight on PBS (WNED Buffalo) : "Chet Atkins, Certified Guitar Player"
With friends including Mark Knopfler.

Thanks John

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw it last week. It's an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I just checked and its not being shown in the Ottawa area today. However, I think our PBS feed comes from Detroit now? I'll watch out for it - hes one of my favourite players.


----------

